# How Do You Organize Your DIY Tools?



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Dang, I was going to suggest this thread. I am trying to figure out the best way to do it. I can't wait to find out what others use. 
A tote (like shown above) just as a catch-all or one tool-bag for each type of project?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I have too many tools to store them in a bucket or bag but I often use a 5 gallon bucket or an old tool bag I have to take what I need to the job being worked on.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a tool box or storage bin for each of the major functions I sometimes do in the hopes that I can grab a tool box and go.


Gutters and siding, drywall, painting, electrical, plumbing, torch and pipe cutters, and carpentry. To be complete this leads to duplication of some items like pliers, screwdrivers, utility knives and tape measures.


Mixed short term projects are sometimes done by putting selected tools in a 5 gallon bucket rather than taking multiple tool boxes.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

These are the daily goto's








For common hand tools, I like the pail pouch. Its light and keeps tools accessible and spins easy on the carpet which helps.

The large tote on the left has cordless pwr tools, bats and charger.
Tool box on top right is HVAC, Under it is larger hand tools, and wrenches.
Another tote behind on the left has tie-downs, ropes, caution tapes.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I am an organization/storage junkie. I love things I think I can use for storing whatever. (Nails/screws, wire nuts, etc..)

I love the holidays when Lowe's and Home Depot put their storage bags/bins on special. I also shop the clearance/markdown areas. 

Recently, I have bought a lot of the bags/totes shown below, and I found a couple of the bucketboss 5 gal tool storage that I had bought a while ago. 

I am in the midst of remodeling my home which includes, plumbing, heating, flooring, etc.. 

I got tired of not having my flooring tools in one spot, hammer, hammering blocks, screwdrivers, small trim saw, larger pull saw, trim puller etc.. I tried one of the totes below and it didn't work all that well so I switched to the bucketboss style and found it works much better.

Here are the pics I mentioned.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice pups. are they siblings? And you better get them tools dirty. We'll start to think they don't used. :wink2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Right now, Organize, don't even apply to my tools. I am in the process of reorganizing everything out in the shop. I have two roll-around tool boxes with the upper box as well. I use one for mechanic tools and the other for small, power wood tools and smaller hand tools. 

I just bought a new Dewalt job site table saw and am in the process of clearing off all the junk on my Unisaw so I can store it until I can sell it. Talk about a mess, and my shop is really small now days.

When I have a job, I carry my tools I need in a bucket, like above. Also a pouch or two, and my nail apron. And still isn't enough to hold most tools I need. lol


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I have the older versions of the pups. Nora is the black lab and is almost 9, Riley is the yellow lab and is a bit older at 10 (and not doing all that well. ) We are getting ready for the inevitable. The two dogs have not been together that long, only a couple of years. We had Nora since she was 9 months old, Riley since he was 8 yrs. 

Those tools are NOT mine. Just stock pictures from big orange. Just an example of what I like to get when on special at the big box stores. 

I would show my tools, but, I am too embarrassed to do so. So disorganized and in various forms of storage. (a rolling workbench, a tool cabinet and chest, a peg board cabinet, various plastic bins, etc.)


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

A few other ways that I store tools and supplies.


These little Dewalt boxes are good for small parts storage. They lock up and travel well.















These Milwaukee fastener boxes are nearly indestructible. They also stack and latch together.









And not everything needs to be in tool box. I use several med sized plastic totes.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have to many tools to keep in a tote or bucket.

This was a problem when we first moved into the house. I had tools scattered all over the garage and it drove me nuts because I had trouble finding what I needed when I needed it.

I went out and bought a 2-piece Craftsman 11-drawer tool chest. Ever since I set this up I have had no trouble finding my tools.

When I have a project to work on, I pull out all the tools I think the job requires. Usually everything fits in a canvas tote bag. The trick is to remember to put everything back in the tool chest when I am done.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I have three of those tool bags full in my truck as well and 4 totes, a 28 X 14 shed, a basement, 2 car garage, a 10 X 14" enclosed trailer, a 7 X 16" equipment trailer, a workshop addition and a carport full of tools and equipment.
And somehow most often I know where everything is unless someone else is "helping me" putting things away.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ktownskier said:


> I am an organization/storage junkie. I love things I think I can use for storing whatever. (Nails/screws, wire nuts, etc..)
> 
> I love the holidays when Lowe's and Home Depot put their storage bags/bins on special. I also shop the clearance/markdown areas.
> 
> ...


Gosh... WHAT GREAT LOOKIN PUPS.....:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a fairly small workshop in this house so have a combination of wall pegs, pegboard and shelves. I like to keep it reasonably organized and clean but right now am in the middle of building some bookcases and it is an unholy mess.
The only place I had in our previous old farmhouse was a detached unheated garage and the seasonal changes in temperature and humidity were tough on some tools, so I avoid keeping much in my current attached garage. It works out pretty well since the workshop has a direct walkout to the garage.
I normally don't have to transport my tools unless I load up to go to our daughter's. For jobs around the house, I take what I need, the go back and take stuff I forgot, then go back again to get stuff I didn't think I needed but now do. Given enough time and trips, I can have just about every tool I own moved to where I'm working.


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

lenaitch said:


> I have a fairly small workshop in this house so have a combination of wall pegs, pegboard and shelves. I like to keep it reasonably organized and clean but right now am in the middle of building some bookcases and it is an unholy mess.
> The only place I had in our previous old farmhouse was a detached unheated garage and the seasonal changes in temperature and humidity were tough on some tools, so I avoid keeping much in my current attached garage. It works out pretty well since the workshop has a direct walkout to the garage.
> I normally don't have to transport my tools unless I load up to go to our daughter's. For jobs around the house, I take what I need, the go back and take stuff I forgot, then go back again to get stuff I didn't think I needed but now do. Given enough time and trips, I can have just about every tool I own moved to where I'm working.




Hahaha. This cracked me up. Me exactly too, that last paragraph. Every project I do ends up with every tool I own scattered about. It took me at least 8 trips to the garage to bring back my tools from my last project. This was a great post!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> I am an organization/storage junkie. I love things I think I can use for storing whatever. (Nails/screws, wire nuts, etc..)
> 
> I love the holidays when Lowe's and Home Depot put their storage bags/bins on special. I also shop the clearance/markdown areas.
> 
> ...


Leave the tote with the pups to determine what's the best chew tool/ toy.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Here are some photos of my actual pups. Nora is the black lab, Riley the yellow. Riley is truly a goof, but is starting to show his age. Nora is my support dog, she help me get up and out and notices when my TBI is starting to get the better of me. And just a general all around great dog. 

Both are rescue dogs. Nora from a hunter as she has a hard mouth. Got her at 9 months. Riley at 8 years from a family who couldn't take care of him and a newborn at the same time.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

KTOWN.....

Not exactly a hi-jack of the thread......

BUT KTOWN....... Just deserves this.......


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I was actually planning to start a thread sort of on this subject -- not tools, but electronics bits n pieces. I'm not especially pleased with my stacky boxes setup right now because I have to take this damned thing apart every time I want a component :/ But for tools, either of these boxes would be pretty great IMO.















I have a ton of these boxes for my components:









and I use bead tubes for my resistors:










I keep my computer case modding supplies and liquid cooling stuff in this thing:


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

I built this bench from original shelves and reused some pegboard from the original garage, recycling at its best! I use the green tool belt on the wall to carry my tools for any DIY work I’m doing. 

I really like that Husky bag near the top of the feed, I think I’ll pick one up and add it into the mix...cause I always need more tools than fit in it, even for what seems to be the simplest jobs

Great topic!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

And here’s my buddy Brody...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

romeojk27 said:


> I built this bench from original shelves and reused some pegboard from the original garage, recycling at its best! I use the green tool belt on the wall to carry my tools for any DIY work I’m doing.
> 
> I really like that Husky bag near the top of the feed, I think I’ll pick one up and add it into the mix...cause I always need more tools than fit in it, even for what seems to be the simplest jobs
> 
> ...


I spy a Dewalt bag! I'm obsessed with DeWalt boxes and bags, something about the yellow and black is very appealing to me. I have the miniature bag myself, not that I have anything particular to put in it, but I spotted it in my husbands shop and stole it when he wasn't looking :vs_laugh:


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

Mystriss said:


> I spy a Dewalt bag! I'm obsessed with DeWalt boxes and bags, something about the yellow and black is very appealing to me. I have the miniature bag myself, not that I have anything particular to put in it, but I spotted it in my husbands shop and stole it when he wasn't looking :vs_laugh:




Good eye Mystriss!! It holds a DeWalt orbital sander that works great. It’s my wife’s! She bought it two hrs ago for refinishing furniture. It works great!

This little garage area with a workbench and pegboard has been a dream of mine for many years. I’m so glad I have this area!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I think I found something to store nails/screws/wire nuts/etc.. The only problem is trying to decide how many I need. I am also using the bitz and boltz containers as well. 

I just wish I could find something that would hold the B&B containers so that I wouldn't have to pour the stuff stored in them into a pouch.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

romeojk27 said:


> Good eye Mystriss!! It holds a DeWalt orbital sander that works great. It’s my wife’s! She bought it two hrs ago for refinishing furniture. It works great!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the same size bag my DeWalt Gyroscopic Screwdriver with charger came in.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

I use empty pill bottles to store screws. The cardboard boxes the screws come in to don't last very long on the job site.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

If I'm between projects my tools are always super organized in the correct buckets and power tools in their boxes and bags and all put away. Maybe not as organized as some of the pics in this thread but organized well enough. When I'm working on something however, it's like someone through a grenade right in the middle of my tools and there's crap scattered everywhere.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

ktownskier said:


> I think I found something to store nails/screws/wire nuts/etc.. The only problem is trying to decide how many I need. I am also using the bitz and boltz containers as well.
> 
> I just wish I could find something that would hold the B&B containers so that I wouldn't have to pour the stuff stored in them into a pouch.





I used a couple of those for years and loved them. Just don't toss them in the truck so that they might flip upside down. That is a major PITA.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

my tool shed is a 1700 sq ft space, with both tools and materials...


----------



## jpenney (Jun 11, 2019)

My personal stash is pretty standard - 2x4 and plywood workbench, a couple of stackable totes, some pegboard and a wire shelf, including framing belt with tape holder, nail bag and hammer hoop. A toolbox is de rigeur and I was once inspired to get a little plastic tackle box to store my most-used hand tools like screwdrivers, pliers, etc.



I also worked at a lab in college and they store everything on wire shelving in clear plastic container store boxes, 3" highX8"longX11"wide (approx), which really seems like a great plan.


I also have specific project boxes for long-term stuff I'm working on where I keep all the parts and any specialized tools.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

jpenney said:


> My personal stash is pretty standard - 2x4 and plywood workbench, a couple of stackable totes, some pegboard and a wire shelf, including framing belt with tape holder, nail bag and hammer hoop. A toolbox is de rigeur and I was once inspired to get a little plastic tackle box to store my most-used hand tools like screwdrivers, pliers, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with those little totes is the lids break.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

I need to look up organize.
bg


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

The trick is, and I am not always so good at it, to handle things once. When you are finished with something put it away. If you are of the mindset "toss it on the bench for now and I'll get to it later", later never comes, and then everything piles up.
Could be a great shop area with some work.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Workplaces are nice - lots of space to store things categorized. 

My home, OTOH, is tiny. When I’m working on a project, I use the dining room table, the stove and counter and the kitchen floor. I have no choice but to clean up and store things away at the end of the day, otherwise, we have nowhere to cook and eat. 

I love boxes. When people give me gifts, I’m often more interested in the boxes especially when they’re pretty boxes. I have a box for all my tapes (single-sided, double-sided, etc), syringes and needles, sanding stuff, plastic welding, watering ceramic cones, fasteners, paints, stains, wood burning, soldering, cone threads, sewing notions, fabrics, etc. 

I have 2 wide drawers in the living room dresser assigned to most-frequently used hardware stuff. That’s where I have boxes to keep similar tools together. The drawers are not enough to store everything so, my home being tiny, I have tools stashed wherever I have space. I remember where things are by keeping iCloud notes (I have two folders labeled “inventories” and “storage lists”).


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

yardmullet said:


> I need to look up organize.
> bg


:surprise::vs_whistle:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Druidia said:


> Workplaces are nice - lots of space to store things categorized.
> 
> My home, OTOH, is tiny. When I’m working on a project, I use the dining room table, the stove and counter and the kitchen floor. I have no choice but to clean up and store things away at the end of the day, otherwise, we have nowhere to cook and eat.
> 
> ...


That would never work for me. Though I have often thought of how well RFID chips on tools and stuff would work, or if thats just a 'yep its in there SOMEWHERE' kind of deal LOL.

I actually have 2 'shops' at the moment, my big shop, that contains everything that can freeze (unheated) and my attached 2 car garage for all the crap that cant freeze.

Currently in the process of building a new work bench in there.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

That Guy said:


> That would never work for me. Though I have often thought of how well RFID chips on tools and stuff would work, or if thats just a 'yep its in there SOMEWHERE' kind of deal LOL.
> 
> I actually have 2 'shops' at the moment, my big shop, that contains everything that can freeze (unheated) and my attached 2 car garage for all the crap that cant freeze.
> 
> Currently in the process of building a new work bench in there.


There are some ways to track your tools. They aren't WiFi, but they are Bluetooth. Milwaukee, Delta and Tile are the most well known. There are others but these seem to have the most presence in the market. 

The problem is that with most like most Bluetooth it only has a range of 100'. 

So if your neighbor from a few doors up borrows your ladder again, you won't know where it is. Unless you drive by with the app open.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

ktownskier said:


> There are some ways to track your tools. They aren't WiFi, but they are Bluetooth. Milwaukee, Delta and Tile are the most well known. There are others but these seem to have the most presence in the market.
> 
> The problem is that with most like most Bluetooth it only has a range of 100'.
> 
> So if your neighbor from a few doors up borrows your ladder again, you won't know where it is. Unless you drive by with the app open.


I thought bluetooth was only good for 30'?

but even then, most houses around here are 200+ from the road lol


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

That Guy said:


> That would never work for me. Though I have often thought of how well RFID chips on tools and stuff would work, or if thats just a 'yep its in there SOMEWHERE' kind of deal LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup, it certainly depends a lot in people’s personalities. Fortunately for me, I’m a list person. 

Long time ago, i spent a whole day doing an inventory of the contents of every box/bin in our condo storage/locker room. That’s a lot of time and effort that, I understand, many people don’t have the patience to do. But, as I explained to my older sister who has a huge room stacked with boxes of everything, it pays off. Makes my life easier - I know exactly which box to pull out when I’m looking for thing A and B vs having to open every box. My boxes and bags are labeled A, B, C, etc because our locker doors are just thick wires (in locked rooms). So, I don’t want neighbors knowing at a glance what those boxes contain. 

If I take out something from a box in the locker, I delete it from my iCloud Notes list or add a note about where it’s been transferred. Really neat especially when I’ve approached the age when remembering things doesn’t come so easily anymore. 

My favorite “Confucian” (jk) quotation, “He who keeps notes is wise ... and forgetful”.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

my list would be the size of an old school phone book. However I do have a mental inventory of where everything is and just about everything I have.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

That Guy said:


> my list would be the size of an old school phone book. However I do have a mental inventory of where everything is and just about everything I have.


I do too, but I keep forgetting where I put the list.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

ktownskier said:


> I do too, but I keep forgetting where I put the list.


After much nagging by one of my guys, I bought a labeller... I think its a brother... that thing is GREAT! I forget how much it was, I think $50? and the refill tape is like $20... I like the smaller tape, I got refills last time in the smaller tape, and this time got the larger tape, the larger tape is easier to read but too big.

I went thruogh the shop this summer and labelled oodles of stuff... Its nice for last minute reminders too... Like on my screen door, on the window eye level:

Got Your House Keys?

:vs_laugh:

I cant tell ya how many times I have locked myself out of my house! 

I did the tool boxes, since I re-organized the tools metric in one box, sae in another, and specialty tools (like rear break tools) in the accessory boxes... so now every thing is labelled, it looks a bit old man-ish, but makes life a lot easier.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I keep a Sharpie in my tool belt to use whenever I need to label, or mark something. Not as eligant as a label maker, but it is convenient.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

I have bought multiple lateral file drawer cabinets advertised on Craigslist. They are perfect for storing power tools and accessories whether it is the bare tool or with spare battery packs or in a canvas satchel. I pull out the drawer and everything is visible and easy to grab. 

On average each has cost me $100 and this is for the higher end Steelcase cabinets with key locks and keys.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Awhile back, I bought a Porter-Cable cordless drill and impact driver kit and later on a DeWalt Gyroscopic Screwdriver. Both came with a nylon carry bag.

The tools are normally stored on a shelf near their respective chargers but I keep the bags on hand for when I have to do jobs around the house. When I have a task, I go through the tool chest and select all the tools I think I will need and put them in the bag. This saves a lot of trips back and forth to the garage. 

The small DeWalt bag is perfect for when I am doing electrical work. It easily holds linesman and needle nose pliers, wire strippers, screwdrivers, circuit testers and volt meter. 

The larger Porter-Cable bag is handy for when I am doing plumbing or carpentry work.

When not needed, they are easily folded up and stored out of the way. Something not as easy to do with a hard-sided portable toolbox.

I also keep small zippered tool pouches on hand for those little things that tend to get lost in tool chest drawers. Lowes has a set of three for about $10. 

I use one to keep my pocket hole jig, drill bit and allen wrench. In another I keep all those screwdriver drill bits, especially the ones that come in packages of star-head screws.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

That Guy said:


> After much nagging by one of my guys, I bought a labeller... I think its a brother... that thing is GREAT! I forget how much it was, I think $50? and the refill tape is like $20... I like the smaller tape, I got refills last time in the smaller tape, and this time got the larger tape, the larger tape is easier to read but too big.
> 
> I went thruogh the shop this summer and labelled oodles of stuff... Its nice for last minute reminders too... Like on my screen door, on the window eye level:
> 
> ...


I love my labeler, and I love the different tape sizes. You can even get clear tape, print backwards, and put it on the inside of a clear lidded parts box. 

But, I have another question. What is this locking yourself out of your house that you speak of. I don't understand the concept of locking your house. Why does one do that?


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Do you lock your car while inside a store or leaving it at the airport when flying somewhere? I do this and also lock my front doors so no kid can come in and steal something. Why put your home and the people inside at risk needlessly?



When a smart criminologist took over the San Jose police department he had his people crack down on truancy and as a result the number of home burglaries dropped by two-thirds.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I am in the process of a garage build, I use kaizen foam to arrange my tools
it's 100 times better, can see instantly where your tools are and keeps them safe and useable !


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Over the years of doing projects, I have accumulated a collection of nails, and screws almost all in boxes stacked on my shelf. It seems like every time I needed one of them, it was always on the bottom of the stack making it a pain to pull. Additionally, I had a number of plastic containers with assorted machine screws, nuts, bolts, washers and salvaged hardware off discarded furniture such as t-nuts.

I decided I had to do something. I wanted organization but I also wanted portability but did not want spend a lot of money.

I did some online searches and found Home Depot had an assortment of organizing cases.

I took stock of the hardware I had and worked out what I needed. I settled on two style of cases.

The first were a couple of 10-compartment cases which I used for decking screws, large wood screws, nuts, bolts and washers.










The smaller cases I used for finish nails and my small assortment of brass screws 










I made sure that to keep things organized between bins, nuts, bolts and washers in one, screws in another, nails in another etc.

The clear windows make it easy to see what are in the compartments. Using my P-Touch label maker (I love that thing), I labeled each of the bins as to screw size and length. 

I then put a label on the edge to identify the contents. Since the cases are stack-able, this makes it easy to pull the one I need from the shelf.

It was satisfying to see all those little empty cardboard boxes piling up in the trash and realizing how much easier future projects would be with this organization.

I am almost done with this project as the only thing I have left to organize are wall plugs and wire nuts.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

My one car garage has pretty much every inch utilized.
Pegboard and cabinets help a lot. Most of the time I
can find what I am looking for. :biggrin2:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Since I had a huge supply of fittings for cable, phone, and data wiring, I used these as a way to store the fittings and the tools.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Plano-Stowaway-Tackle-Box-4-9-Adjustable-Compartments/41750496


They fit nicely in a cheap roll small roll around suitcase.


Then I used clear storage totes for power saws, and various other large tools.


I now use large clear totes for painting supplies, drywall supplies, etc, etc, each with a place on the shelf in the shop.


Use the Harbor Freight miter saw stand for both my miter saw and table saw.


Still can't find anything....:biggrin2:


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

I had a 4-drawer file cabinet with a couple of empty drawers and started puting a circular saw and its blades and wrench in the drawer and found it easy to find what I needed. I now have a 4-drawer lateral cabinet and a 5 drawer lateral file cabinet and they hold all the tools that are not in hard cases (these go on shelves). I paid very little for these Steelcase file cabinets as they were used and sold as such. With their ball bearing slides they hold heavy power tools and batteries, chargers, and blades and make it easy to quickly find what I need. 



I use pegboard to hold many of hand tools and have it in 3 different areas with tools sorted for carpentry and plumbing tools and hand saws.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a workshop where I keep most of my tools. I also do some handyman work so I use both the Dewalt stack system and the Milwaukee pack boxes.
I also have an electricians bag, and a duffle bag for hand tools. A few boxes with dividers for screws and electrical parts. I use one box for cords, another for drills, bits, drivers etc. Another box for saws.
I tend to buy power tools that have cases. Keeps them clean when not using them and makes them easy to locate when I need them.
I have learned the hard way to put things in their proper place when being at a job and not finding what I need. I also have duplicate tools that stay in the travel gear. (tapes, marking tools, speed, square....etc.)


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Calson said:


> I had a 4-drawer file cabinet with a couple of empty drawers and started puting a circular saw and its blades and wrench in the drawer and found it easy to find what I needed. I now have a 4-drawer lateral cabinet and a 5 drawer lateral file cabinet and they hold all the tools that are not in hard cases (these go on shelves). I paid very little for these Steelcase file cabinets as they were used and sold as such. With their ball bearing slides they hold heavy power tools and batteries, chargers, and blades and make it easy to quickly find what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> I use pegboard to hold many of hand tools and have it in 3 different areas with tools sorted for carpentry and plumbing tools and hand saws.


Check on-line for auctions on used office supply equipment. You can often get high quality file cabinets and storage shelves at really good prices.

I scored three heavy duty shelving units in a similar manner. I had to buy a steel cutting blade to trim about 4-inches the vertical supports so I could fit them in my garage.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> I scored three heavy duty shelving units in a similar manner.


Likewise I was on a jobsite where a house had been gutted due to an improper furnace rollout and subsequent fire. Structure was fine. We had to replace several windows and interior doors. In the dumpster was 4 complete steel shelving units that had "smoke" damage and were being replaced. Yep, right on the truck they went. Smoke, schmoke, they hold a bunch of stuff in the shop.

OK, so I am OCD, but in my screwdriver drawer, all standard tips handle toward you, and all phillips, handle away. Otherwise the shop is in total disarray for most of the time .


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

speaking of screwdrivers, and if we weren't, who cares....

I have made a change in my buying habits when it comes to screwdrivers. They must have the tip markings on the ends of the handles. That way, I can grab the driver I need with minimal picking. 

Now, I just wish that plier makers would imprint what the plier is on the end of the handle.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

ktownskier said:


> speaking of screwdrivers, and if we weren't, who cares....
> 
> I have made a change in my buying habits when it comes to screwdrivers. They must have the tip markings on the ends of the handles. That way, I can grab the driver I need with minimal picking.
> 
> Now, I just wish that plier makers would imprint what the plier is on the end of the handle.


When it comes to screwdrivers (and most electrical tools), I only buy Klein


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Lo and behold, and what does Klein do on their screwdrivers?









Some manufacturers put the tip size on the ends. Like P0, P1, S0, 1/4, etc 

Still trying to decide which I like better.


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

Started off fitting everything into a few 44" HF toolboxes, all centralized in the garage, however this led to thousands (yes, thousands) of trips back and forth for ANY job retrieving tools. After recommendations on here, have been migrating to specific purpose bags & bins.

Picked up these nice Veto bags last black friday during a BOGO sale and loving the design and durability. Have it split into general purpose hand tools and then another bag for drill/impact, basic bits, small laser level. Still "optimizing", but when do we ever really have a perfect setup?

















Likewise, here's the electrical bag.









Also, have a plumbing bag using one of the Husky open top models. As pointed out earlier, leads to some tool duplication, but worth it in convenience factor.


Still haven't found a great way to keep screws, bolts, nails, etc organized, but also portable. Been experimenting with the Husky & Dewalt parts organizers (husky, dewalt). Working okay, able to label the lids and then take individuals containers out to wherever work is being done.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Online auctions work fine for a tractor but for an office cabinet the requirement would to buy an entire lot which could be for 20 cabinets. Craigslist has worked by far the best to find these in my area (within 70 miles of my house).


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

dtbingle said:


> Started off fitting everything into a few 44" HF toolboxes, all centralized in the garage, however this led to thousands (yes, thousands) of trips back and forth for ANY job retrieving tools. After recommendations on here, have been migrating to specific purpose bags & bins.
> 
> Picked up these nice Veto bags last black friday during a BOGO sale and loving the design and durability. Have it split into general purpose hand tools and then another bag for drill/impact, basic bits, small laser level. Still "optimizing", but when do we ever really have a perfect setup?
> 
> ...


The soft rolling bags from Husky work pretty good, and the hard ones from Ridgid, Husky, Milwaukee, DeWalt and others. 

I like your bags, I finally have my electricians bag set up pretty well. Similar to yours. 

The small parts organizers that I have mentioned before seem to work pretty well. I use them for screws, one for exterior including RSS (Rugged Structural Screws) which I really like to use. I also use them for electrical parts, plumbing, etc.. I use a white paint stick/marker to mark the side of the box so that I can grab what I need quickly. 

I also use some of these for larger items. Like pneumatic nails, breakers, underground sprinklers.


----------



## fran91 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi! I am an organizer freak when it comes to my tools. I mean it just does provide a lot of flexibility in day-to-day work. And it does create order in the basement and garage. I really have tried a lot of toolboxes or bags... A good frined of me gave me this box for my birthday and i have to admit that I am very satisfied with it... Its not very cheap, but I mean you do receive a good quality for this price. 
I always store tools in the top segment of the base container and electrical equipment in the upper section. Take a look if you are interested, maybe it could also be something for some of you guys: 
https://www.mysortimo.us/en_US/Stor...6-G-incl-2-LS-Drawers-72/p/000000006000011069


----------



## Homebuilder32 (Feb 24, 2020)

Like many people here, I made shelves in my garage for all my tools & junk. I made some pretty cool heavy duty floating shelves that can hold a few hundred pounds. The one difficult part was I had to remove the drywall, but I think it was worthwhile. Easy if you're already doing a remodel. Here's what I bought: 

https://rightonbracket.com/product/heavy-duty-floating-shelf-bracket/

There are some other similar options I found out there, but I liked how these brackets mounted to the side of the stud. I just used some basic decking screws and I could sit on the bracket. I highly recommend these IF you don't mind removing the drywall. 

I made 3 shelves that hold most of all my tools and supplies. I wish I had more room in my garage for storage, but all I can do is wish!


----------

